# Essence20: The New RPG System Which Powers Hasbro Licensed Games



## Davies (Aug 27, 2021)

... if this takes off, I think we may be getting a preview of what 6e is going to look like.

Edit: Or not.


----------



## Dragonsbane (Aug 27, 2021)

I love the idea of different dice for different skill levels. Kinda weird the power rangers thing says "you can't die" but still might be interesting.


----------



## Aldarc (Aug 27, 2021)

The ladder system sounds interesting. Like a tiered dice pool.


----------



## UngeheuerLich (Aug 27, 2021)

Also it incorporates some kind of advantage. 
Together with the recent survey about classes, 6e might be not too far in the future.


----------



## Nikosandros (Aug 27, 2021)

Davies said:


> ... if this takes off, I think we may be getting a preview of what 6e is going to look like.



Those games are not developed by WotC, so I don't think that they will be related to the development of D&D.


----------



## UngeheuerLich (Aug 27, 2021)

I would be surprised if there were no experimental features hidden somewhere.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2021)

Sounds neat but a d20+ another die plus possibly a cascade of dice and keep the best of the non-d20 and look for max on each of those dice is going to be slower at the table than d20+ mod and look for a 20.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2021)

I particularly like the don't die rule for heroic d20 games like the power rangers type genre.

As a kid in the 80s I remember a friend getting excited for D&D and playing a mid-level magic-user then being so turned off by dying on his first action (fireball blowback) that he never chose to play again.

I hope they have good options for handling the don't die situations.


----------



## Dungeonosophy (Aug 27, 2021)

If Hasbro thought it through, then *Essence20 *would be a stealth prototype of* D&D 6E*.
If it isn't, then Hasbro+WotC missed a huge playtesting / game-researching opportunity.


----------



## DemoMonkey (Aug 27, 2021)

Depending on how cross compatible these are I'd love to see an "unbranded" book of rules that could be used for crossovers and GMs wanting to create their own worlds in Saturday Morning Cereal Show style.


----------



## robowieland (Aug 27, 2021)

DemoMonkey said:


> Depending on how cross compatible these are I'd love to see an "unbranded" book of rules that could be used for crossovers and GMs wanting to create their own worlds in Saturday Morning Cereal Show style.




When I spoke with Elisa for the Forbes article, she said they were all compatible specifically for this purpose.


----------



## Rune (Aug 27, 2021)

I like the specialized skill rule. It‘ll give greater consistency to skilled characters’ checks along with the possibility of higher results. Sure, it might take slightly longer to resolve, but that shouldn’t really be a problem. Out of combat, at least. As a bonus, it won’t require multiple sets of dice.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Aug 27, 2021)

Introducing the Essence20™ Roleplaying System!
					

Behind the scenes of Renegade’s upcoming Roleplaying Games lies a brand new system, Essence20™. Read on to learn a little about this new system, and tune in to RenegadeCon Virtual Special Edition this weekend to see it in action in the new games, and learn more about it from the creative team...




					renegadegamestudios.com
				




I wonder about this new system to be desinged very simple to can be used by preteen players, maybe the potential market target. 

I see only four abilities scores: Strength, Speed, Smarts, and Social.

I am afraid Essence20 will be not compatible with d20, and without leveling-up and challengue rating. 

And we shouldn't forget a thing: Renegade Game Studios is publishing Vampire: the Masquerade 5 Ed, and in a future, maybe this year, the 5th Ed of Werewolf: the Apocalypse. And Hasbro should have noticed lot time ago WoD was the second most important franchise in the TTRPG industry after the archifamous D&D.


----------



## Undrave (Aug 27, 2021)

Now I'd just need to convince my group to play that... or find an online group to play one of those games?

What I'm VERY curious about is what happens in the Megazord fights. Trying to find a way to make it not just an exercise of watching a single player take over a fight while the rest just rolls numbers is a big challenge.


----------



## Marc_C (Aug 27, 2021)

Reading further about the system and I really don't think this is a test for a 6th edition of D&D. Too much of a departure. Having said that I want to give it a try.


_*Quote:* "First off, as you may suspect from the name, Essence20 is a d20 based system. The core mechanic for resolving a roll is for the player to roll a d20 along with their Skill die (*ranging from a d2-d20)*. The result of the d20 and skill die must exceed the difficulty of the test in order to succeed. Characters with a specialization in the skill being tested get to roll their skill die and all dice below it, and pick the highest result to add to their d20 roll, increasing their odds of success! What’s more, a max value roll on ANY die is a critical success, leading to more chances for crits and more opportunities for great roleplaying incorporating them.

Character creation follows a three-pronged approach, based on their Origin (what type of person are they?), Role (what is their place on the team?), and Influence (what experiences have led them to this point?). Character’s abilities and skills are based on the 4 S’s, *Strength, Speed, Smarts, and Social. *These options give an amazing depth and breadth to the variety of characters that a player can create!

The character backgrounds, character flaw system, and *Story Point system* (awarded for mission success, special heroics, and spectacular roleplaying) lend themselves to a cinematic and cooperative roleplaying experience that is a great fit for settings like Power Rangers, G.I. JOE, and Transformers. 

We are excited to show this system off, so please join us for RenegadeCon Virtual Special Edition this weekend for more information and to see it all put on the table in our premiere of Day of Destiny, a Power Rangers Roleplaying Game Actual Play!"
_


----------



## Helpful NPC Thom (Aug 27, 2021)

Davies said:


> ... if this takes off, I think we may be getting a preview of what 6e is going to look like.



Let's pray there's a failure to launch.


----------



## darjr (Aug 27, 2021)

Nikosandros said:


> Those games are not developed by WotC, so I don't think that they will be related to the development of D&D.



This.
And I repeat. These game’s are from a different RPG studio.


----------



## Retreater (Aug 27, 2021)

darjr said:


> This.
> And I repeat. These game’s are from a different RPG studio.



Seems silly though. It's like if Sony decided to publish their own video games, but not go through Sony Interactive to put on the PlayStation, but instead create a new video game system with nothing to do with the PlayStation. 
Like, why not capitalize and synergize with the largest RPG company in the world? Why not bring in D&D fans to your other properties and create cross-over appeal with those other companies to later try D&D?
It's just ... well, it makes no sense.


----------



## Rune (Aug 27, 2021)

Not even that. It’s like if Sony paid an outside company to make a console just to liscense them their IP while also not making any games with that IP for the Playstation.

I get it, though, in the case of Hasbro. The IP is the valuable part for Hasbro, not the vehicle.

Why spend resources on making games that will probably never come close to matching D&D’s numbers when you can instead get paid for the licensing of something that will never realistically be serious competition for D&D?


----------



## Undrave (Aug 27, 2021)

Retreater said:


> Seems silly though. It's like if Sony decided to publish their own video games, but not go through Sony Interactive to put on the PlayStation, but instead create a new video game system with nothing to do with the PlayStation.
> Like, why not capitalize and synergize with the largest RPG company in the world? Why not bring in D&D fans to your other properties and create cross-over appeal with those other companies to later try D&D?
> It's just ... well, it makes no sense.




they probably figured that somehow putting the round Transformers peg into the square hole of D&D was not the best idea. It's also possible that they don't think there is enough earning potential to saddle their "A" team with such a project that would monopolize man power away from their main property and that using an outside studio that probably works for cheaper would be more effective. 

They COULD have tried to make it some sort of 5e Modern along the way, that's for sure.


----------



## ElisaTeague (Aug 27, 2021)

Hey all! Elisa Teague, here, the Senior Producer of Roleplaying Games over at Renegade Game Studios!

I'm happy to field any questions you may have about our new and exciting upcoming RPGs, but I want to make sure there is no confusion: Essence20 is an RPG system designed and published by Renegade Game Studios, and we have no affiliation with WotC and D&D, despite that we happen to license a few of Hasbro's other brands for our games.

These new games are not a "6E preview" but instead a whole different system, designed specifically to work well with these types of brands and neither are planned as an extension nor competition to D&D 5E, a system I love dearly but is just for a different fanbase. I hope that clears up any speculation, but if you have more questions, PLEASE tune into Renegade Con this weekend (starting today at 3pm PST) where we will have tons of panels and info about our new games and the premiere episode of our Power Rangers RPG actual play (tonight at 8pm PST) on twitch.tv/PlayRenegade

So glad to see all of the excitement!

Elisa Teague
@geekypinup on Twitter for any questions!


----------



## overgeeked (Aug 27, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> _*Quote:* "First off, as you may suspect from the name, Essence20 is a d20 based system. The core mechanic for resolving a roll is for the player to roll a d20 along with their Skill die (*ranging from a *__*d2*__*-d20)*. The result of the d20 and skill die must exceed the difficulty of the test in order to succeed. Characters with a specialization in the skill being tested get to roll their skill die and all dice below it, and pick the highest result to add to their d20 roll, increasing their odds of success! What’s more, *a max value roll on ANY die is a critical success*, leading to more chances for crits and more opportunities for great roleplaying incorporating them._



So any character with any skill has a 50% of scoring a crit since they (I'm assuming) start at d2. But your chance to crit goes down if you increase your skill rating to the next higher die, say 33.33% on a d3 and a 25% on a d4. Unless you are specialized which means you roll all the dice under your current rating, so you'll always have that d2 and a 50% (well, way more than that) to crit. For a game engine aimed at kids it seems needlessly complicated.


----------



## Rune (Aug 27, 2021)

overgeeked said:


> So any character with any skill has a 50% of scoring a crit since they (I'm assuming) start at d2. But your chance to crit goes down if you increase your skill rating to the next higher die, say 33.33% on a d3 and a 25% on a d4. Unless you are specialized which means you roll all the dice under your current rating, so you'll always have that d2 and a 50% (well, way more than that) to crit. For a game engine aimed at kids it seems needlessly complicated.



Maybe. In context, “crit” might mean “extra success.” In which case, it essentially just means skills aren’t binary checks.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Aug 27, 2021)

I also asked in this forum about why Hasbro to lincence a famous franchise with a 3PP and not by WotC team and the answer was this was too busy. 

And I guess with a 3PP is easy to say "this is not canon". Other reason is Hasbro may be testing Renegade Game Studios, and if they like their work, then they can be "closer".


----------



## Rune (Aug 27, 2021)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> I also asked in this forum about why Hasbro to lincence a famous franchise with a 3PP and not by WotC team and the answer was this was too busy.
> 
> And I guess with a 3PP is easy to say "this is not canon". Other reason is Hasbro may be testing Renegade Game Studios, and if they like their work, then they can be "closer".



I can’t imagine what Hasbro would gain by acquiring a tiny rpg studio (they’re _all_ tiny) with no mainstream recognition outside the industry and no major IP to its name. 

This is surely a financial decision: Spend resources for little gain vs. Get paid for little competition (that might even feed players into D&D).


----------



## Umbran (Aug 27, 2021)

ElisaTeague said:


> Hey all! Elisa Teague, here, the Senior Producer of Roleplaying Games over at Renegade Game Studios!



*Mod Note:*
And, we'd like to remind everyone that such folks don't come by and answer questions often.  So, treat them with respect.


----------



## darjr (Aug 27, 2021)

Link to Renegade twitch.








						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					twitch.tv
				




and Elisa’s Twitter. Not sure why the links didn’t work originally. 
https://twitter.com/geekypinup


----------



## Von Ether (Aug 27, 2021)

Retreater said:


> Seems silly though. It's like if Sony decided to publish their own video games, but not go through Sony Interactive to put on the PlayStation, but instead create a new video game system with nothing to do with the PlayStation.
> Like, why not capitalize and synergize with the largest RPG company in the world? Why not bring in D&D fans to your other properties and create cross-over appeal with those other companies to later try D&D?
> It's just ... well, it makes no sense.



We just watched Hasbro take decades to cross market MTG and D&D. Evidently they are slow learners (how many years did they keep trying to toyify/board game-ify D&D?) or they have a phobia of mashing up D&D with anything else.


----------



## darjr (Aug 27, 2021)

Retreater said:


> Seems silly though. It's like if Sony decided to publish their own video games, but not go through Sony Interactive to put on the PlayStation, but instead create a new video game system with nothing to do with the PlayStation.
> Like, why not capitalize and synergize with the largest RPG company in the world? Why not bring in D&D fans to your other properties and create cross-over appeal with those other companies to later try D&D?
> It's just ... well, it makes no sense.



It makes perfect sense. The D&D folk are geared for doing D&D and the Renegade folks already had a previous relationship with the license and now have an RPG studio.


----------



## darjr (Aug 27, 2021)

Von Ether said:


> We just watched Hasbro take decades to cross market MTG and D&D. Evidently they are slow learners (how many years did they keep trying to toyify/board game-ify D&D?) or they have a phobia of mashing up D&D with anything else.



If you want to make an RPG doesn’t it make sense to have people steeped in the lore to do so? It’s exactly what was done with the D&D Magic crossovers.


----------



## grimslade (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi Elisa! The system sounds interesting. Cascading dice, as opposed to exploding dice, is a cool system. I am more interested in the GI Joe and Transformers RPGs than Power Rangers, but I am excited to see an outside design group expanding what 5E can do. Plus, I like Kids on Bikes, so I have good hopes for these games.


----------



## Von Ether (Aug 27, 2021)

ElisaTeague said:


> Hey all! Elisa Teague, here, the Senior Producer of Roleplaying Games over at Renegade Game Studios!
> 
> I'm happy to field any questions you may have about our new and exciting upcoming RPGs, …





ElisaTeague said:


> Elisa Teague
> @geekypinup on Twitter for any questions!



With giant robots and kaiju, I’m curious how scaling interactions between giants and regular sized people go.

I assume we’ll see more genre specific rules in each game and get guidance on how to use them in cross overs?
And thank you for dropping by!


----------



## Rune (Aug 27, 2021)

Von Ether said:


> With giant robots and kaiju, I’m curious how scaling interactions between giants and regular sized people go.
> 
> I assume we’ll see more genre specific rules in each game and get guidance on how to use them in cross overs?
> And thank you for dropping by!



I’m curious how combined robots/mechs that form larger robots/mechs will work. This will be important for Power Rangers _and_ Transformers.


----------



## Undrave (Aug 27, 2021)

ElisaTeague said:


> Hey all! Elisa Teague, here, the Senior Producer of Roleplaying Games over at Renegade Game Studios!
> 
> I'm happy to field any questions you may have about our new and exciting upcoming RPGs, but I want to make sure there is no confusion: Essence20 is an RPG system designed and published by Renegade Game Studios, and we have no affiliation with WotC and D&D, despite that we happen to license a few of Hasbro's other brands for our games.
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard! 

I'll probably have some questions but I think the most polite thing would be to wait until after your proper reveal to as for details and clarifications. Still, I am VERY curious about the depth of lore your games will pull from and how many incarnations of those brands can be realized in them. Transformers in particular has a very rich tapestry of multiple universes and timeline (I'm looking forward to seeing what the art looks like in that one). I'd be a little miffed if the Transformers game is exclusively limited to the Great War with no mere mention of anything else. 

I'd be curious to hear what were some of the design challenges in creating those games. For exemple, making the Megazord combat in Power Rangers feel like it involves the whole team working together, or making the secret identities lives of the Rangers an interesting space to explore through role play. Or just how to get people to play vehicles, or how to properly employ a military chain of command in a RPG where freedom is often the key... 

Again, welcome aboard! 

One final question: what pronunciation of 'Elisa' do you use? "El-eye-za"? "El-ee-sha"? "El-ee-za"?


----------



## Undrave (Aug 27, 2021)

Von Ether said:


> We just watched Hasbro take decades to cross market MTG and D&D. Evidently they are slow learners (how many years did they keep trying to toyify/board game-ify D&D?) or they have a phobia of mashing up D&D with anything else.



I almost get the feeling they have a phobia of mashing there brand with D&D and not the other way around  

I REALLY wis the Kre-O D&D line was around for 5e. I think it would have took off... It was a PERFECT way to get customizable minis for your game! Just mix and match parts!


----------



## WarlockkingNelzul (Aug 27, 2021)

i think what has alot of people riled is even in the AD by reengade studios, it clearly says "powered by the 5e rules" and yet now we have a whole new system, so it just feels like being jerked around  when everyone thought we were getting something 5e related and now we aren't.


----------



## Rune (Aug 27, 2021)

WarlockkingNelzul said:


> i think what has alot of people riled is even in the AD by reengade studios, it clearly says "powered by the 5e rules" and yet now we have a whole new system, so it just feels like being jerked around  when everyone thought we were getting something 5e related and now we aren't.



Seems like a good change to me. 5e probably wouldn't be the greatest fit for these licenses. Too crunchy. And too class-based. 

As for the fundamental underlying mechanic: d20 + numbers? Looks like that’s essentially still the same.


----------



## Argyle King (Aug 27, 2021)

D20 + a skill die sounds a little bit like the Proficiency Dice alternate rule for D&D.

The ladder of dice sounds like a very different direction. 

I'm curious to see what the writing style is like for the fluff.


----------



## teitan (Aug 27, 2021)

Davies said:


> ... if this takes off, I think we may be getting a preview of what 6e is going to look like.



This is a different company.


----------



## teitan (Aug 27, 2021)

in dramatic voice: Ignore me!!!


----------



## teitan (Aug 27, 2021)

Retreater said:


> Seems silly though. It's like if Sony decided to publish their own video games, but not go through Sony Interactive to put on the PlayStation, but instead create a new video game system with nothing to do with the PlayStation.
> Like, why not capitalize and synergize with the largest RPG company in the world? Why not bring in D&D fans to your other properties and create cross-over appeal with those other companies to later try D&D?
> It's just ... well, it makes no sense.



Makes perfect sense. Hasbro puts no labor or money in. They just get the licensing fee and don’t have to pay anyone for the labor. Not a very good analogy. It’s more like Tom approaches Showtime about wanting to do a game based on Dexter and gives them money for it. All showtime is investing is a lawyer to go “approved” when Tom submits his product, which is significantly less than the money a company like Hasbro would need to develop and publish the books and get them on the shelves.


----------



## teitan (Aug 27, 2021)

Argyle King said:


> D20 + a skill die sounds a little bit like the Proficiency Dice alternate rule for D&D.
> 
> The ladder of dice sounds like a very different direction.
> 
> I'm curious to see what the writing style is like for the fluff.



Sounds like classic alternity to me.


----------



## Dungeonosophy (Aug 27, 2021)

ElisaTeague said:


> Hey all! Elisa Teague, here, the Senior Producer of Roleplaying Games over at Renegade Game Studios!
> 
> I'm happy to field any questions you may have about our new and exciting upcoming RPGs, but I want to make sure there is no confusion: Essence20 is an RPG system designed and published by Renegade Game Studios, and we have no affiliation with WotC and D&D, despite that we happen to license a few of Hasbro's other brands for our games.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing!​I added those three games to The world's most complete directory of tabletop RPG depictions of fictive worlds which originated in other media.
Looking forward to seeing the system! Looks to be refreshingly math-lite, while using the fun polyhedral dice (not to mention the d2!).​


----------



## THEMNGMNT (Aug 27, 2021)

Sounds like a cool system mechanically.


----------



## Argyle King (Aug 27, 2021)

Was Star Wars Saga Edition made by WoTC?


----------



## Dire Bare (Aug 27, 2021)

Argyle King said:


> Was Star Wars Saga Edition made by WoTC?



Yes. WotC developed three d20 versions or editions of the Star Wars RPG, including the Saga Edition.


----------



## Argyle King (Aug 27, 2021)

Dire Bare said:


> Yes. WotC developed three d20 versions or editions of the Star Wars RPG, including the Saga Edition.




Thanks. I couldn't remember if it was WoTC or a different company. I remember claims (which turned out to be kinda true) that Saga was a way to test ideas for D&D 4E.


----------



## Dire Bare (Aug 27, 2021)

Helpful NPC Thom said:


> Let's pray there's a failure to launch.



Nah. Why would I wish misfortune on others?

I wish Renegade and their upcoming RPGs all the success in the world. If any of their games end up not being to my tastes, that's okay, it's not all about me. There are a lot of games out there to play instead.

I am very excited to see how G.I. Joe and Transformers are developed, however! Previous morphing robot RPGs I tried just didn't do it for me.


----------



## ART! (Aug 27, 2021)

Different dice for different skill levels? How very Cortex Plus/Prime of them.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Aug 27, 2021)

If I can ask and I hope to be enough polite: 

Any new about My Little Pony, and any sourcebook about any forgotten franchise? Inhumanoids, for example.

Will Essence20 easy to be adapted into d20? 

Leveling-up and enemies with Challengue-Rating/XPs reward? Or the stats of the enemies and monsters frm Essence20 to be translated into d20 System with a right XP reward/Challengue Rating level.

Will they be kid-friendly for parents playing with their children? Will be rules easy to be learnt by the pre-teen players?


----------



## Weiley31 (Aug 27, 2021)

I cannot wait to do a G.I. Joe, Transformers, My Little Pony, and Power Ranger Crossover Saga!!


----------



## darjr (Aug 27, 2021)

Argyle King said:


> Thanks. I couldn't remember if it was WoTC or a different company. I remember claims (which turned out to be kinda true) that Saga was a way to test ideas for D&D 4E.



Yes, and they had several UBER Star Wars fans including Lisa Stevens, and also eventually Rodney Thompson (also creator of SWRPGNetwork and the HoloNet Forums )


----------



## Troy70 (Aug 27, 2021)

I can't wait to get my hands on G.I. Joe RPG.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2021)

ElisaTeague said:


> I'm happy to field any questions you may have about our new and exciting upcoming RPGs



Do the new games use D&D style AC and/or saves?

Do the new games use levels and level based hit points?

How mechanically similar will combat be to 5e in general?

How closely compatible is the intention for using things like bad guys from the worlds in a 5e game?

How closely compatible would starting characters from the different lines/games be mechanically? Would a starting transformer and a starting power ranger and starting etc. be generally comparable in combat or do they start at different power levels?

Thanks

Thanks.


----------



## Bayushi_seikuro (Aug 27, 2021)

Voadam said:


> Sounds neat but a d20+ another die plus possibly a cascade of dice and keep the best of the non-d20 and look for max on each of those dice is going to be slower at the table than d20+ mod and look for a 20.



I see your point, but I think dealing with massive sneak attack damage math can be much worse.


----------



## KS_Collector (Aug 27, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Renegade Game Studios announced last year that it would be making official tabletop RPGs of various Hasbro properties, including_ Power Rangers, GI Joe_, and_ Transformers_. This week, they revealed the d20-based Essence20 game system which will power those games.
> 
> View attachment 142854
> 
> ...



This is amazing, definitely one of the big surprises of the year.


----------



## DemoMonkey (Aug 27, 2021)

Is there even a speculative release date for any of this?


----------



## Umbran (Aug 27, 2021)

Argyle King said:


> D20 + a skill die sounds a little bit like the Proficiency Dice alternate rule for D&D.




It sounds like classic _Alternity_ to me.  Funny that mechanic should show up again in this context.

Edit:  I was scooped!


----------



## Dungeonosophy (Aug 27, 2021)

Thanks Elisa, for offering to answer questions. Sorry for any snarky static here in our ENWorld community--there's always that sort o' thing.

Questions for Elisa:
(Though Renegade knows the IPs better than I, I'll include some reference links so that less-familiar readers could follow along.)

1. Will there be any sort of 5E two-way conversion document? Even if it's just a one-page appendix, or a web enhancement; and even if it's kind of an "eyeballed" sketchy method, it might be of interest to a lot of people.

2. What about also a Tails of Equestria two-way conversion document?  (In collaboration with River Horse games)

3. First things first. Yet if Transformers, Power Rangers, and G.I. Joe do well, has Renegade considered adding other Hasbro licenses, such as Micronauts and Rom the Space Knight? Could the "less popular" IPs be bundled together into a Hasbro Universe RPG book?






						Hasbro Universe - Transformers Wiki
					






					tfwiki.net
				











						Hasbro Universe
					

The Hasbro Universe is the shared universe where various characters from Hasbro take place. Several versions of this universe can be referred on various media. Marvel Comics introduced Rom and the Micronauts in the Marvel Universe, making their comic book debuts. Years later, the Autobots would...




					hasbro.fandom.com
				








						Hasbro Universe - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Hasbro Comic Book Universe - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




4. Transformers has probably the most detailed, clear, and complex system for identifying and naming parallel timelines of any IP in the world! Does your game support multiple (or all?) Universal Streams, or is it set in a particular continuity?






						Universal stream - Transformers Wiki
					






					tfwiki.net
				








						List of universal streams - Transformers Wiki
					






					tfwiki.net
				




5. If the game features only one Universal Stream (continuity), is that a newly amalgamated continuity crafted by Renegade Game Studios? Or does it adhere closely to the continuity of an existing Universal Stream?

6. Do you have access to all Transformers IP (e.g. cartoon, live-action films, various comic book licenses, crossovers with Star Trek, etc.)?

7. To my knowledge, Power Rangers and G.I. Joe don't have official "Universal Cluster" designations yet, from the perspective of Vector Prime's nomenclature. Could you give them designations?






						Universal stream - Transformers Wiki
					






					tfwiki.net
				




8. Since you're licensed by Hasbro, I wonder if you could sneak in an official designation for the D&D Multiverse, vis-a-vis the Transformers Multiverse? (Since the Start Wars Universe is referred to as Lukas, that might inspire a comparable name for the D&D Multiverse.) Lukas 577.25 Beta - Transformers Wiki

9. Will the games contain maps of the Transformers "Galaxy" and Power Rangers "Galaxy", as spatial entities? Y'all could really break some ground by crafting a beautifully detailed map of the Transformers Galaxy (at least as it exists in one Universal Stream), in the same way that the Star Wars Galaxy was evocatively depicted in the Star Wars RPG. Of course, the Milky Way Galaxy (and whether Cybertron is even located there) greatly differs in various Universal Streams. But don't you think the Animated Cartoon galaxy might be most "mappable", since it has named "realms" (e.g. Autobot Commonwealth, Decepticon Empire)?





						Milky Way - Transformers Wiki
					






					tfwiki.net
				




10. Similarly, would it be feasible for your RPG to bring the Universal Streams (and "Multiverse," "Megaverse," and "Omniverse") into a visually graspable map?

Something like the Map of the DC Multiverse?: Unlocking the History of the Multiverse






						Multiverse - Transformers Wiki
					






					tfwiki.net
				








						Megaverse - Transformers Wiki
					






					tfwiki.net
				








						Omniverse - Transformers Wiki
					






					tfwiki.net
				




11. Will there be mention of how Transformers, Power Rangers, and G.I. Joe share a Megaverse? Since each IP would refer to this Megaverse using its own name (e.g. Transformers Megaverse, Power Rangers Megaverse, G.I. Joe Megaverse), what would the name be for this shared RPG presentation? The Renegade Game Studios Megaverse?

12. How about sneaking in a name for the M:tG Multiverse too?  It's all one big happy Hasbro family right? 

13. What about stats for Vector Prime?

14. And Unicron?  (No, my fellow ENWorlders, not a "unicorn", nor am I wishing for a pony. hehe)

In gratitude,
-Travis H.


----------



## Feepdake (Aug 28, 2021)

So these are what the products will look like. All images are from Category - Roleplaying Games - Page 1 - Renegade Game Studios.


----------



## Feepdake (Aug 28, 2021)

OMG, the "Deluxe Limited Edition" core rulebooks for Transformers and GI Joe are priced exactly the same as their standard versions. This seems a little pretty unconventional.


----------



## Dire Bare (Aug 28, 2021)

Feepdake said:


> OMG, the "Deluxe Limited Edition" core rulebooks for Transformers and GI Joe are priced exactly the same as their standard versions. This seems a little pretty unconventional.



It's pretty clear that the "deluxe limited edition" books are just fancy covers. It's the same thing WotC does with their D&D books.


----------



## robowieland (Aug 28, 2021)

Feepdake said:


> OMG, the "Deluxe Limited Edition" core rulebooks for Transformers and GI Joe are priced exactly the same as their standard versions. This seems a little pretty unconventional.




Yeah they are available direct from the RGS webstore and I think they will be like the Power Rangers ones with the dice bag symbol on the cover.

And per the announcement stream tonight, release dates are Q1 for Power Rangers/GI Joe, with Q2 for Transformers, though they were hedging their bets because of the current state of shipping.


----------



## Dungeonosophy (Aug 28, 2021)

Nice d2s!


----------



## Feepdake (Aug 28, 2021)

And here's their Roll20 module. Same price as the physical book.


----------



## darjr (Aug 28, 2021)

What do the transformers dice look like?


----------



## Feepdake (Aug 28, 2021)

darjr said:


> What do the transformers dice look like?



they haven't revealed them yet, so I guess we'll have to wait.


----------



## darjr (Aug 28, 2021)

Feepdake said:


> they haven't revealed them yet, so I guess we'll have to wait.



Wait what? OK now I’m wondering if they transform?!


----------



## darjr (Aug 28, 2021)

I know, they transform and roll out!


----------



## RFB Dan (Aug 28, 2021)

Both the TF & GIJ games look intriguing to me. Run games of both every Saturday morning seems the best time to do so. 

Any other Community fans out there besides me that would use the GI Joe game to play as Wing Man, Tight Ship, Fourth Wall, Three Kids, or Buzzkill?


----------



## dave2008 (Aug 28, 2021)

Retreater said:


> Seems silly though. It's like if Sony decided to publish their own video games, but not go through Sony Interactive to put on the PlayStation, but instead create a new video game system with nothing to do with the PlayStation.
> Like, why not capitalize and synergize with the largest RPG company in the world? Why not bring in D&D fans to your other properties and create cross-over appeal with those other companies to later try D&D?
> It's just ... well, it makes no sense.



Maybe because as @Rune suggests, Hasbro is getting paid (license) for a game based on their IP instead of funding a new game or 5e based game.  No cost to them, only profit.


----------



## Weiley31 (Aug 28, 2021)

Man, the rules for accuracy for both G.I. Joe and Transformers are gonna be a pain to deal with. Ten feet in front of each other and nobody can barely hit anybody except for random vehicles and shoulder shots.


----------



## Dungeonosophy (Aug 28, 2021)

Another question: the Forbes news release (from last September 2020) referred to Renegade's plans for My Little Pony. Are there still plans to produce your own MLP RPG? If so, is your MLP license exclusive? The River Horse Tails of Equestria is still available for sale -- are both companies supporting a MLP RPG?  Will your game continue with River Horse's system, or use your Essence20?


----------



## ElisaTeague (Aug 28, 2021)

Von Ether said:


> With giant robots and kaiju, I’m curious how scaling interactions between giants and regular sized people go.
> 
> I assume we’ll see more genre specific rules in each game and get guidance on how to use them in cross overs?
> And thank you for dropping by!




We are going to address this today at 2:30pm PST in our RPG Walkthrough panel on twitch.tv/PlayRenegade but a LOT of thought has been put into this, especially since we are dealing with IPs that have monsters of various (and growing!) sizes, Zords and Megazords, tanks and other heavy vehicles, and bots that change into alt-mode sizes and also combine like Megazords!

The system is designed for cross-compatible play as well, and future supplements will guide players on how to create epic games with characters from multiple worlds.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Aug 28, 2021)

My theory is MlP will use a simpler version of Essence20 system because the market target is the preteen players. 

It is curious because Transformers is a franchise whith shootings but also some spectacular melee fights, at least in the cinematographic universe. I wonder about the power balance between melee and ultratech ranged weapons. Power Rangers is mainly melee fights. Now we need a reason about G.I.Joe can't use firearms against Rita Repulsa's minions.

Yes, 1d20 + 1-2nd dice sounds like Alternity. 

Will Essence20 an open licence, with a SRD?

* If the fandom starts to publish homebred adaptations of famous franchises (World of Darkness, Fortnite: Save the World...) with the Essence20 then this is a good sign of the system works rightly.


----------



## Undrave (Aug 28, 2021)

I see the Transformers game is using the Evergreen Designs. I'm guessing we'll see Decepticon and Autobots version of the dice.


----------



## Undrave (Aug 28, 2021)

Dungeonosophy said:


> 14. And Unicron?  (No, my fellow ENWorlders, not a "unicorn", nor am I wishing for a pony. hehe)



We could always have a Battle Unicorn though.


----------



## ElisaTeague (Aug 28, 2021)

Voadam said:


> Do the new games use D&D style AC and/or saves?
> 
> Do the new games use levels and level based hit points?
> 
> ...




I'm trying to get to these questions without repeating myself too much!

Essence20 is a completely different system than D&D/5e.

There is no AC in Essence20, and instead, characters have a specific Defense tied to each Essence Score that makes up their character (Strength, Speed, Smarts, and Social). For example, Toughness is the Defense associated with Strength. If a Threat hits a character and exceeds their Toughness, damage is automatically dealt. There are no additional damage dice rolls that result in extra math in Essence20. We don't want to slow down the action! Saves are also not a thing in Essence20. There are Difficulty levels for certain Skill Tests and an occasional contested roll, but any attacks on a character (and the results of such) are determined by the Defense scores mentioned previously. 

Essence20 characters do level up! However, there are no "hit points" and instead, the Essence Score Defenses go up in leveling, depending on the character build. Combat rounds work in a similar fashion to other systems like 5e, with a turn order and such, but combat itself and how damage is dealt is quite different, designed for emphasis on roleplaying, fun action with a big chance of thrilling heroics, and no drawn-out combat slogs. 

All of the branded RPGs under the Essence20 system are designed to be compatible, so characters from each that may find themselves in the same game session will be relatively balanced. As for questions about 5e, again, the systems are not the same, nor are the stat block builds or functions of monsters...but sure, a creative GM with a bunch of prep time can do whatever they like at their own table if they want. The Essence20 stat blocks for Threats are built on the same model as character creation, so it makes it easy for a GM to make up their own enemies to throw into their games. Be creative and have fun!


----------



## ElisaTeague (Aug 28, 2021)

Feepdake said:


> OMG, the "Deluxe Limited Edition" core rulebooks for Transformers and GI Joe are priced exactly the same as their standard versions. This seems a little pretty unconventional.



Our gift to fans <3


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Aug 28, 2021)

I thanks the answers. Now I wonder about how to design the power balance of the encounter. Maybe the PCs are in civilian outfit (and only some hidden weapons), ergo, practically "nerfed", in the classic bar in the bar asking about a suspect to continue an investigation, and there is a classic fight against a gang of thugs greaser/motorbike-aficionados type "hell angels". 

Or to cause a great surprise the Game-Master uses a long-time forgotten Hasbro's IP, the inhumanoids. Maybe these are too dangerous for the G.I.Joe but not for the Power Rangers or the Transformers.


----------



## stadi (Aug 28, 2021)

Will there be any adventure campaigns, released for these?


----------



## WarlockkingNelzul (Aug 29, 2021)

Also a fun idea for everyone.. Angel grove is really just Dread domain in ravenloft for Rita Repulsa thats why the rangers never "die"


----------



## Undrave (Aug 29, 2021)

WarlockkingNelzul said:


> Also a fun idea for everyone.. Angel grove is really just Dread domain in ravenloft for Rita Repulsa thats why the rangers never "die"



Kendrix died... for a while at least.


----------



## Weiley31 (Aug 29, 2021)

WarlockkingNelzul said:


> Also a fun idea for everyone.. Angel grove is really just Dread domain in ravenloft for Rita Repulsa thats why the rangers never "die"



That. Unless the GM and everybody agrees to base their Power Ranger games on the Boom! Studios take on the series. Then death is totally not off the table.


----------



## Weiley31 (Aug 29, 2021)

Undrave said:


> We could always have a Battle Unicorn though.


----------



## Parmandur (Aug 29, 2021)

dave2008 said:


> Maybe because as @Rune suggests, Hasbro is getting paid (license) for a game based on their IP instead of funding a new game or 5e based game.  No cost to them, only profit.



Worth noting that the same company licenses tge same properties for board games...and Hasbro could do board games in house, as well.


----------



## GaelMaverick (Aug 29, 2021)

Came across this new release on FB. With Hasbro behinds it, and if they do it right, I believe Pathfinder place, as the second most-played system, can be in danger in some years from now.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Aug 29, 2021)

That depends on the publishing of a opened licenced. Lots of 3PPs have used Pathfinder and later 5th Ed. Essence20 is better for settings after the invention of the modern firearms.


----------



## GaelMaverick (Aug 29, 2021)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> That depends on the publishing of a opened licenced. Lots of 3PPs have used Pathfinder and later 5th Ed. Essence20 is better for settings after the invention of the modern firearms.



Yeah, surely there is the OL indeed and you are right, but as I can see Hasbro open to it if this goes as good as it might be, I see the potential.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Aug 29, 2021)

WotC with D&D 5th Ed sells crunch (feats, subclasses, magic items, new spells..), modules and original fluff/lore/background. 

Essenc20 is now mainly brand power. We know nothing about future sourcebooks beyond the core titles. Here Renegade Game Studios has to offer something better than the homebred ideas by the fandom (new characters, for example). Why not a sourcebook about an alternate timeline where martians attacked the Earth for the first decades of the XX century, the invasion failed and thanks the reverse engineering there is a different 40's where Cobra-La is the evil empire invading part of Asian Far East and North-East Europe?


----------



## GaelMaverick (Aug 29, 2021)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> WotC with D&D 5th Ed sells crunch (feats, subclasses, magic items, new spells..), modules and original fluff/lore/background.
> 
> Essenc20 is now mainly brand power. We know nothing about future sourcebooks beyond the core titles. Here Renegade Game Studios has to offer something better than the homebred ideas by the fandom (new characters, for example). Why not a sourcebook about an alternate timeline where martians attacked the Earth for the first decades of the XX century, the invasion failed and thanks the reverse engineering there is a different 40's where Cobra-La is the evil empire invading part of Asian Far East and North-East Europe?



Because I like Power Rangers and Transformers more than this (most likely because of nostalgic feelings) and maybe others too?


----------



## barasawa (Aug 30, 2021)

Dragonsbane said:


> I love the idea of different dice for different skill levels. Kinda weird the power rangers thing says "you can't die" but still might be interesting.



Well, when you take a kids show from Japan, and dumb it down and even further reduce anything "negative" for the American "OMG YOU CAN'T SHOW THIS TO KIDS" crowd, you end up with something where nobody really dies.  Even when it's obvious they've died, they say various euphemisms as a weak way of saying they didn't really die, but you probably won't even see them again. (ie: "They've gone to another dimension...", among others)
There's a reason when in the One Piece animes first English dubbed releases they changed the name of Captain Smoker, and removed all his cigars he's constantly chomping down on.  It's also why when Luffy got an ale/grog/beer at the bar, they had the English voice ask for a milk.  
No joking.  (That's just one of the easy examples I can quickly recall, but the American censors alter a LOT of stuff.)


----------



## Weiley31 (Aug 30, 2021)

barasawa said:


> There's a reason when in the One Piece animes first English dubbed releases they changed the name of Captain Smoker, and removed all his cigars he's constantly chomping down on. It's also why when Luffy got an ale/grog/beer at the bar, they had the English voice ask for a milk.
> No joking. (That's just one of the easy examples I can quickly recall, but the American censors alter a LOT of stuff.)



This is pretty much the reason why I was completely turned off from One Piece.


----------



## Rafael Martin (Aug 30, 2021)

Morrus said:


> In _Power Rangers_, characters don't die. They can be defeated and taken out of combat, but the threats they face are not lethal.



No death?! If characters can't die then what is the point of roleplaying?!


----------



## barasawa (Aug 31, 2021)

Weiley31 said:


> This is pretty much the reason why I was completely turned off from One Piece.



I watch the Japanese versions subtitled.  
I don't get into the sub/dub argument, both have advantages, and neither is actually more accurate as it depends on who's translating. 
But the fansubbers don't usually have the time and resources to do dubs anyway. (No idea of fansubbers voice acting skills anyway.)


----------



## Undrave (Aug 31, 2021)

Rafael Martin said:


> No death?! If characters can't die then what is the point of roleplaying?!



I've mastered a full campaign of Cartoon Action Hour and we had fun even if nobody can die.


----------



## aramis erak (Aug 31, 2021)

Undrave said:


> I've mastered a full campaign of Cartoon Action Hour and we had fun even if nobody can die.



Toon, TFOS, and Star Riders also can be a lot of fun, with zero chance of death.

Sentinel Comics also lacks death... except when a PC decides to die.


----------



## teitan (Aug 31, 2021)

Looking at the covers, not sure how I feel about the Tformers game because it's Cyberverse designs. I'd rather a G1 game but maybe they will do a sourcebook to follow the different continuities? Unlikely but I'd love to do a game in the Masterforce/Victory era.


----------



## Undrave (Aug 31, 2021)

teitan said:


> Looking at the covers, not sure how I feel about the Tformers game because it's Cyberverse designs. I'd rather a G1 game but maybe they will do a sourcebook to follow the different continuities? Unlikely but I'd love to do a game in the Masterforce/Victory era.



It's not Cyberverse, it's the Evergreen Designs. Cyberverse was heavily based on them, though. Cyberverse Windblade doesn't have the same chest and I don't think she has the sword either.


----------



## Helpful NPC Thom (Aug 31, 2021)

Rafael Martin said:


> No death?! If characters can't die then what is the point of roleplaying?!



Power Rangers don't use their blasters, they don't form Megazord until the situation is dire, and they don't die. It's the rules of the show.

When's the last time you saw a G.I. Joe be tortured and thrown into a POW camp by Cobra agents? It's a kid's cartoon, and they're pushing these games for children and nostalgic Millennials who want to relive Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## teitan (Sep 1, 2021)

Undrave said:


> It's not Cyberverse, it's the Evergreen Designs. Cyberverse was heavily based on them, though. Cyberverse Windblade doesn't have the same chest and I don't think she has the sword either.



Close enough for me though.


----------



## Undrave (Sep 1, 2021)

teitan said:


> Close enough for me though.



I just don't think it's meant to be any specific incarnation of the Franchise.


----------



## Undrave (Sep 1, 2021)

I hope the Metabomb is in the equipment list for the Transformers game.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 1, 2021)

Wow. I would thought that since Hasbro own WotC they would utilize them, even if they could think up a different d20-based rules system for their properties. Or would consumers be confused between the two?


----------



## aramis erak (Sep 1, 2021)

Ranger REG said:


> Wow. I would thought that since Hasbro own WotC they would utilize them, even if they could think up a different d20-based rules system for their properties. Or would consumers be confused between the two?



I suspect...
It's risk management. A license assures income, with limited risk. In house puts all the risk on HasBro.
Further, doing it in WotC would threaten the "good name of WotC" - if it flops, an internal (=WotC) version would cast doubts about D&D.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Sep 1, 2021)

And a licenced partner gets of lot of effort for a good work to earn prestige, allowing to sell more products later.

Now I wonder if Hasbro could use the essence20 system for RPG videogames, for example an adaptation of Zoids (collectable monsters as Pokemon or Digimon, but also mecha-kaijus, nice combo!).

Hasbro has tried to use IDW comics to promote other forgotten franchises but this hasn't worked too much. I doubt about future crossover with other Hasbro franchises in these TRPG lines.

What about other factions: the red shadows, International Robotic Operations Network (I.R.O.N) or S.K.A.R. (Soldiers of Kaos, Anarchy and Ruin)? Some G.I.Joe cartoon episodes were about some supernatural element, like the Excalibur sword or three ghosts summoned by Cobra.

I remember the C.O.P.S cartoon in the first years of private TV channels in my land.


----------



## aramis erak (Sep 1, 2021)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> And a licenced partner gets of lot of effort for a good work to earn prestige, allowing to sell more products later.
> 
> Now I wonder if Hasbro could use the essence20 system for RPG videogames, for example an adaptation of Zoids (collectable monsters as Pokemon or Digimon, but also mecha-kaijus, nice combo!).



We'd need to see the contract to tell; I strongly doubt either side will list such details.
And if they did use it in videogames, the player wouldn't see the math.


----------



## Argyle King (Sep 8, 2021)

Helpful NPC Thom said:


> Power Rangers don't use their blasters, they don't form Megazord until the situation is dire, and they don't die. It's the rules of the show.
> 
> When's the last time you saw a G.I. Joe be tortured and thrown into a POW camp by Cobra agents? It's a kid's cartoon, and they're pushing these games for children and nostalgic Millennials who want to relive Saturday morning cartoons.




I'm probably in the minority, but I'd go to the theater to see a Tarantino version of Power Rangers or GI Joe directed by Eastwood.

The Joe dice set looks cool.


----------



## Emirikol Prime (Jan 13, 2022)

PDF is in the hands of those who preordered.   First impressions are that it’s a good narrative system with some good crunch.  Equipment and Zord rules are especially crunchy and quality.  Excited for GI Joe now.


----------



## barasawa (Jan 14, 2022)

Nikosandros said:


> Those games are not developed by WotC, so I don't think that they will be related to the development of D&D.



True, but game mechanics are not copyrightable, even if the documents they are in can be. 
(The adding a skill die to standard die isn't a new thing, it's been used in several games, though some aren't d20 based.)

Hasbro probably has a whole department of lawyers that's larger than Renegade Game Studios, and Essence20 is based on d20, so it could get really ugly in court if Hasbro wanted it that way, though I honestly don't expect anything to go to court. 

I've been looking for something on the Essence20 system, but still haven't found more than the tiny bits repeated in this article.  I'm guessing that these will be the first games to use it them, and if I'm wrong, I'd love for someone to tell me what else uses it.


----------



## MGibster (Jan 14, 2022)

I wouldn't mind playing a GI Joe campaign based off of Larry Hama's run on Marvel's comics through most of the 80s and into the mid 90s.


----------



## Emirikol Prime (Jan 14, 2022)

barasawa said:


> True, but game mechanics are not copyrightable, even if the documents they are in can be.
> (The adding a skill die to standard die isn't a new thing, it's been used in several games, though some aren't d20 based.)
> 
> Hasbro probably has a whole department of lawyers that's larger than Renegade Game Studios, and Essence20 is based on d20, so it could get really ugly in court if Hasbro wanted it that way, though I honestly don't expect anything to go to court.
> ...



You know Hasbo owns D&D and Power Rangers/GI Joe and Transformers right?  Who would this supposed legal departmeant get ugly with?  Themselves?


----------



## aramis erak (Jan 14, 2022)

barasawa said:


> True, but game mechanics are not copyrightable, even if the documents they are in can be.
> (The adding a skill die to standard die isn't a new thing, it's been used in several games, though some aren't d20 based.)



True for the US.  Not true worldwide.
France and Germany, the Creator Rights (which are their flavor of copyright) can protect mechanics. Look up the "Jungle Speed Lawsuit"...


----------



## Weiley31 (Jan 14, 2022)

So far, I hear the one major issue with this RPG is that not much is given in the way of advice for GM's to make their own monsters, proper threat levels and what not. But February is supposed to be offering all kinds of stuff like that so looks like they are taking the critiques seriously to heart.


----------



## John Desmarais (Jan 18, 2022)

Ranger REG said:


> Wow. I would thought that since Hasbro own WotC they would utilize them, even if they could think up a different d20-based rules system for their properties. Or would consumers be confused between the two?



You're assuming that it was Hasbro's idea to create RPGs based on these properties.  It seems more likely (to me at least), that Renegade approached Hasbro to license these properties for RPGs, as they already had done so for card games.


----------



## Von Ether (Mar 23, 2022)

I am feeling a bit like I'm being paranoid, but if you have a 10 years of kids playing Essence 20 with their favorite franchises, there may just be a contender to D&D's crown.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Mar 23, 2022)

Those titles even if they become very popular will be not rival for D&D, not more than Call of Chulthu, World of Darkness or Pathfinder.


----------



## Tony Ramirez (Mar 29, 2022)

Helpful NPC Thom said:


> Power Rangers don't use their blasters, they don't form Megazord until the situation is dire, and they don't die. It's the rules of the show.
> 
> When's the last time you saw a G.I. Joe be tortured and thrown into a POW camp by Cobra agents? It's a kid's cartoon, and they're pushing these games for children and nostalgic Millennials who want to relive Saturday morning cartoons.



Obviously not a fan of the comics then? I direct you to A Real American Hero #66. In it, one of the guards orders someone beaten to death, and another is killed and then brought back on the hood of the car like a deer. Heck, way before that, USS Flagg was named after General Flagg, one of the first Joes we watched get gunned down. I think #109 is probably the most brutal though. I'll just let this picture speak for itself.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm playing GI Joe with comic levels of realism. There is nothing to stop anyone from playing like that. The only problem is I can't find a mechanic like death saves in there. So, I'll probably just port that directly, or a similar rule.


----------

